# bootees to match leaf yoke baby jacket



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Have done another pair of these bootees and this time I actually wrote it down row by row as I knitted!
OK, I've added the download, it's right at the bottom below the photos. If anyone knows how to convert this file to a PDF, please feel free to do so....as I know this file won't open for some people, and sorry, I can't find a way to create PDF's on my computer.....


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for this lovely pattern.

Here's a PDF with photos for those who can open that more easily.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Hilary for converting my download to a PDF file, much appreciated!
I could never find a bootee that really went with the leaf yoke jacket, so I guess this will help others who want to complete the set.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and thanks to Hilary4 for PDF version, I love these booties and the jacket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just lovely


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you both for the patterns.


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

So beautiful. I am new to KP so is it possible that I may obtain the pattern for the jacket and hat? My daughter is having a baby in October and I would love to make this set for her.
Lorraine


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Lorraine Botha said:


> So beautiful. I am new to KP so is it possible that I may obtain the pattern for the jacket and hat? My daughter is having a baby in October and I would love to make this set for her.
> Lorraine


Hi Lorraine, the jacket and hat are from a Leisure Arts booklet called Lace and Leaves for Baby. There are similar ones on Ravelry, but I hadn't been able to find a bootee to match, so made up the pattern for them.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How pretty thanks for posting


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks Grandjoy and Hilary4.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for so generously sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## neilm (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic, what a creative person you are, and thank you so much for sharing, the only thing is, I have several things on the go, and need to complete these and use up some of my stash, no doubt you know of which I speak, will see if I can pdf this, thanks again!
Neil (Toronto)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern....


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely bootie pattern. I just finished 
two of these sweaters and will do the booties to go with
them. Very nice of you to create this pattern.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the leaf bootie pattern you made
most lovely!! 
arwin


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Have done another pair of these bootees and this time I actually wrote it down row by row as I knitted!
> OK, I've added the download, it's right at the bottom below the photos. If anyone knows how to convert this file to a PDF, please feel free to do so....as I know this file won't open for some people, and sorry, I can't find a way to create PDF's on my computer.....


What a darling outfit! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I have the pattern that goes with these.


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. I checked out the ones from Ravelry but they did were not quite the same (with a leafy yoke). I will search some more.
Lorraine


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I converted it to A pdf==In word how you do it is: Create your document>>Hit "Save As">>>when the box pops up click on the bar that says word document--or whagtever--and a drop doen box will appear>>>Select "PDF">>>below click on "Save" and you have it!!



granjoy said:


> Have done another pair of these bootees and this time I actually wrote it down row by row as I knitted!
> OK, I've added the download, it's right at the bottom below the photos. If anyone knows how to convert this file to a PDF, please feel free to do so....as I know this file won't open for some people, and sorry, I can't find a way to create PDF's on my computer.....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are ADORABLE! How exciting! It is such a popular and wonderful pattern... I have knitted this one several times. 

Now, because of your creativity and generosity, I (we) have a beautiful bootie to complete the set!

Many thanks to you for sharing your hard work with us.

Thanks, Hilary4 for making the download for us.

This is why I love my KP friends!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you want the free Ravelry pattern (available in English), it's at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch. There's no matching hat with that pattern, though. If you're going to purchase the Leisure Arts book, there is a lot of errata posted for it; you can go to their web page to find the corrections.

And a note about the original bootie pattern posting: personally, I didn't mind that it wasn't in PDF format. I opened and saved as Word, and that gave me an editable document that I could add notes to such as about the Ravelry sweater, the Leisure Arts set, etc. You can do such things thru "sticky notes" in PDF docs, of course, but they don't catch my eye as well sometimes, and aren't searchable when I'm trying to find some "lost" pattern. So thanks very much for creating both versions for all of us.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I also saved the bootie pattern in MS Word. Agreed that with lots of space I can keep track of where I messed up. And thanks again for sharing this. You are quite talented, granjoy.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

just leave out the "." at the end of the above link otherwise it will not go to that page


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Ditto!!!


vershi said:


> Thanks for the pattern and thanks to Hilary4 for PDF version, I love these booties and the jacket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Me too - lovely set 


Janeb said:


> Thank you both for the patterns.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you for the pattern and the person who converted it to a PDF.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Betty, could not locate this pattern on Ravelry. Any ideas?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern for the booties, they are adorable.

I have made the leaf sweater several times and it is an all time favorite, but, now the booties makes it a complete set.

Thanks to Hilary for taking the time and turning this to a PDF.

This was great team effort of pure talent and generosity.

So happy I am part of this KP forum with all you lovely ladies and gents.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry; I did a copy and paste so there would be no error, but you're right; you get an error msg. If you go to Ravelry, click the "patterns" tab, and type in foglie-su under "search patterns," then click the search button, it should bring it right up. Hope this works!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

I see now what went wrong with the link; it picked up the period at the end of the sentence as part of the link. If you click the link, which brings up that error msg, then take out the period that is showing at the end of the web address, it will bring the pattern right up.


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks granjoy! they are so cute. Can't wait to knit a pair. But I do have a question? Just want to be sure I understand. Does KFB mean knit front and back of first stitch or all K15,. Just not sure I understand it. Thanks in advance! nonnykay


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Betty2012 said:


> I'm so sorry; I did a copy and paste so there would be no error, but you're right; you get an error msg. If you go to Ravelry, click the "patterns" tab, and type in foglie-su under "search patterns," then click the search button, it should bring it right up. Hope this works!


Betty, never mind. I cut and pasted (no period) on the search engine line and got the pattern immediately. Shoulda oughta known better. 

This is going to make up a lovely outfit for some youngster (charity) plus I can't wait to get started on it. Signed: Dumbdora


----------



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

How absolutely beautiful. I wish someone who knows how could figure it out as a crochet pattern. Love, love, love it. great job.

Hugs, Joanie


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the book and was wondering, did you find any errors with the hat and jacket? I can't seem to find any errors posted. Thanks.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you granjoy. I made the coat and hat recently but didn't have pattern for the bootees and it's printed out lovely! Thanks again.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

I had to go thru a couple steps to get the detail. Go to their errata page (http://www.leisurearts.com/errata/), then put in "knitting" for the category, click "Knit Lace and Leaves for Baby" for the book, and select the individual pages from "Page/Section." There are several different corrections, it appears. I've not made this set; I keep thinking about it, but have another baby set to finish first.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I clicked the link and it says the page is no longer available. I do want to thank you though for trying...mistakes in books leaves a bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The booties are so cute! Thank you for sharing them with us. I have directions printed and will staple them to the Leisure Arts book before I lose them!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you ladies! I did a copy & paste then went down the page and saw the PDF file. lol So, I saved both...better safe than sorry. Now I'm trying to locate the sweater pattern. Not like I don't have enough to keep me busy!

JeanJ


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

There are no errors in the Leisure Arts booklet--that I know of--I have it qnd have knit more that a dozen sweater/cap sets. What people may not realize it that in thast booklet it another beautiful tope down set, very nice especially for the boys and easy to knit. That booklet was a great investment--got it digitally from Leisure Arts--instant gratification!!



Alaina Jo said:


> I have the book and was wondering, did you find any errors with the hat and jacket? I can't seem to find any errors posted. Thanks.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Especially when there appear to be as many errors as in this one . . . . I was on that link today, and it was "live" then. Check to see if you might have had some "leftovers" from the sentence, like a period and/or parentheses mark that didn't belong to the link. You really should be able to access the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163808-3.html#3166229


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the booties pattern I am just about to make the jacket x


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

This is an adorable set. Thank you so much for the pattern and Hilary thank you for the pdf


----------



## cherry (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi I would like to have the pattern to the sweater and hat so I can make the set for my granddaughter too please and thank you


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

nonnykay said:


> Thanks granjoy! they are so cute. Can't wait to knit a pair. But I do have a question? Just want to be sure I understand. Does KFB mean knit front and back of first stitch or all K15,. Just not sure I understand it. Thanks in advance! nonnykay


KFB into the first stitch, then knit the next 15 sts, KFB into the next 2 sts, knit the next 15 sts, KFB into the next stitch (it will be your 2nd last stitch) then knit the last stitch. Each increase row you gain 4 stitches. Enjoy knitting them, I'm happy to be able to help!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Love, love, love your pattern for the booties! I'm going to try to find the sweater pattern and see if I could knit that as well. I've been knitting for about 2 years but am not the brightest bulb in the pack. I'm a slow learner I guess. Anyway, thanks so much for sharing your pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for being so generous as to share your pattern.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

vershi said:


> Thanks for the pattern and thanks to Hilary4 for PDF version, I love these booties and the jacket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love these patterns too, I have just downloaded both, thank you.
I'm a new knitter, what ply would be best to knit them in and also, what type of yarn ( acrylic, ) ?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

mochamarie said:


> Love, love, love your pattern for the booties! I'm going to try to find the sweater pattern and see if I could knit that as well. I've been knitting for about 2 years but am not the brightest bulb in the pack. I'm a slow learner I guess. Anyway, thanks so much for sharing your pattern. :thumbup:


Hi, I found the pattern for the sweater by going into the Ravelry site. Click on patterns then type. Foglie-su in the search box.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I just made that sweater... now I have to make the booties too! Thanks for posting, and here is a .pdf copy.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing! This is one of my favorite patterns for gifting, and now it is complete! Your booties are beautiful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I converted it to A pdf==In word how you do it is: Create your document>>Hit "Save As">>>when the box pops up click on the bar that says word document--or whagtever--and a drop doen box will appear>>>Select "PDF">>>below click on "Save" and you have it!!


kippyfure, thanks so much for that info, I got all excited......but when I tried it, PDF isn't one of my options! I think my Word program is a bit of a 'dinosaur', it came with the computer back in the last century, haha. I've been avoiding updating, as it has taken me all these years to get comfortable with what I'm using! But I have saved your directions, and will see if one of my techno-savvy sons can maybe find a way for me..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I love these patterns too, I have just downloaded both, thank you.
> I'm a new knitter, what ply would be best to knit them in and also, what type of yarn ( acrylic, ) ?


My little pink set was done in 3 ply, but it's small, only fit an small/average newborn. I like to use 4 ply, as they all come out a size bigger. I mostly work in acrylic, as it is cheaper and more forgiving on washday! Love baby merino wool, but it doesn't survive being thrown in the washer.....and dryer....and its not cheap!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I download the booties when you first posted them. I knew if I waited long enough someone would post the link for the sweater. Just downloaded it also. Thank you ladies!


----------



## MizNoOne (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Granjoy!

If you're using the free software called "OpenOffice.org, it will save documents into a pdf for you. Just click on "File" then "Export". Look in the Export box that pops up, down at the bottom where it say's "File Format" - just click the little arrow drop down box and choose the "PDF - Portable Document Format (.pdf)" to save your document! Hope this helps!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely!! I have the jacket and there was not enough wool for the hat. But I can now knit matching booties and I was thinking of another jacket anyway.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the sweet booties pattern. I'll add it to my charity knitting list of patterns.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

MizNoOne said:


> Hi Granjoy!
> 
> If you're using the free software called "OpenOffice.org, it will save documents into a pdf for you. Just click on "File" then "Export". Look in the Export box that pops up, down at the bottom where it say's "File Format" - just click the little arrow drop down box and choose the "PDF - Portable Document Format (.pdf)" to save your document! Hope this helps!


My system is so old, my version of Word is from last century, and doesn't have PDFs as an option, haha! Will check out the OpenOffice.org software and see if I can run it, (actually, I'll get one of my techno-savvy sons to find & install it for me....) 
Thanks heaps for the advice! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

I love your bootees - have read through the pattern but don't know what KFB means?


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

andreapatrick said:


> I love your bootees - have read through the pattern but don't know what KFB means?


Knit into the Front and Back of this stitch. Nice easy increase that doesn't leave a hole in your work.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Could you perhaps share the pattern with me or provide a link. I would very much like to knit that for my first grandchild. Thank you


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Lorraine Botha said:


> Could you perhaps share the pattern with me or provide a link. I would very much like to knit that for my first grandchild. Thank you


http://www.amazon.com/Leisure-Arts-Knit-Lace-Leaves/dp/B002PICATO


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much. I clicked on the link but it said I must have followed a wrong one. However, I merely asked for a free pattern of leafy baby and found one which will do. It does have a hat but is not the same one


----------



## Janetcantwell (Apr 22, 2013)

That sweater set is adorable! I would love to get the pattern for the sweater and hat.


----------



## labella (Apr 22, 2013)

i'am a new in kp thank you for pattern


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link. It is the correct pattern. Lorraine


----------



## emmasmimi (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, Here are your directions in a pdf.


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! These booties are beautiful! Now, where can I find the patterns for the rest of the items in this beautiful set? Thanks!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. This is one of my favorite baby sets.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

For those wanting a link to the sweater pattern, go to: Ravelry and search for Foulie su. It's a free pattern. Hope this helps you find it. I downloaded it yesterday. :thumbup: 

JeanJ


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, kind find it.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Lorraine Botha said:


> Sorry, kind find it.


Sorry, I had a typo: search for Foglie su

JeanJ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Does KFB mean to knit in the front and back of the same stitch as an increase?


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Does KFB mean to knit in the front and back of the same stitch as an increase?


Yes, every increase row will give you an extra 4 sts, which shapes the bottom of the foot.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Lorraine Botha said:


> Sorry, kind find it.


Here's the link.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you. I also made a typing error: kind instead of can't.


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

Found it! Thank you VERY much.


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. They are so cute.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## harpyknits (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you sooooooooooooooooooo very much for the leaf bootie pattern. it's fantastic. you're quite brilliant. i will try to fiddle with it shortly. thanks again.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This may be a duplicate, but here's the link to the FREE pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch

I paid $6 for a Leisure Arts' booklet called "Knit Lace and Leaves for Baby".
It includes an almost identical sweater pattern with hat & bonnet options, as well as a matching blanket. There is also a cute second pattern for a top-down sweater with lace sleeves and lower body, and a matching hat.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the download Hilary & thanks so much for going through the trouble of writing it down grandjoy & d.load


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! thank you so much, you should have sold it to Leisure arts.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

your work is very nice indeed thanks for sharing they be on my list I love the whole set


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

This is my go to pattern for a baby girl gift. Love your booties better than my garter stitch ones. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Susan033 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have looked at so many baby patterns and this one is the most beautiful one that I have seen so far. Thank you for this.
I was wondering if you could send me to the pattern site for the jacket and hat. Greatly appreciate it.

Thanks Susan


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern.


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know if this is the one you are asking for but I found a jacket and hat on Ravelry by Barbara Ajroldi. Greetings


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Susan033 said:


> I have looked at so many baby patterns and this one is the most beautiful one that I have seen so far. Thank you for this.
> I was wondering if you could send me to the pattern site for the jacket and hat. Greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks Susan


the pattern for the hat, you will find in the [How -tos-Patterns -tutorial]
the jacket I still knitting I have no pattern to send yet as I take the pattern sts from 1 book and the rest from another I will post when finish


----------



## californiateri (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantastic - thanks so much. I just finished knitting the sweater and hat and was wishing I had a pattern to make matching booties. Now I do. 

Thanks for the PDF file too!!


----------



## BobbieM316 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for the darling pattern.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

granjoy said:


> Have done another pair of these bootees and this time I actually wrote it down row by row as I knitted!
> OK, I've added the download, it's right at the bottom below the photos. If anyone knows how to convert this file to a PDF, please feel free to do so....as I know this file won't open for some people, and sorry, I can't find a way to create PDF's on my computer.....


Gorgeous!! I am going to attempt this for my girlfriend's daughter who is expecting a girl in February. Thanks for sharing
:thumbup:


----------



## BobbieM316 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I was able to download and then open with MsWord.

Happy knitting Everyone!
Bobbie


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

What a beautiful set. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## elainelex (Jan 12, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Adorable set! Thanks for the bootie pattern!!


----------

